# انتبهي لزوجك بعد الأربعين



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انتبهي لزوجك بعد الأربعين
تسأل كل زوجة عن الدور الواجب عليها القيام به إذا ما وصل زوجها إلى سن ما بعد الأربعين ؟
والإجابة عن هذا التساؤل تكون باتباع الآتي:
-1الارتباط القوي بزوجها منذ السنين الأولى من الزواج،
وفى ذلك لا تغفل الزوجة قضية مهمة جداً ألا وهي عدم نسيان الزوج
في زحمة تربية الأولاد،
إذ ينبغي مشاركة الزوج في هواياته حتى لا تتسع الفجوة بينهما
مع مرور الأيام والسنين ويحدث ما لا تحبذه المرأة،
ولتعلم أن الزوج كالزرع إذا لم تعتن به يجف.

-2 ثقتها في نفسها وبزوجها فإذا شعرت بالرضا والثقة بالنفس
فإن ذلك ينعكس على بيتها وحياتها،
إذاً لتعلم أن جمالها ليس في حفاظها على وجهها
ورشاقتها فحسب،
بل في ثقتها في نفسها،
فكم من امرأة محت التجاعيد من وجهها
ومحت بذلك ثقتها في نفسها
باحثة عن الجمال مهملة الثقة بالنفس.

-3 حاجة الرجل إلى مشاعر العطف
والحنان ومشاعر الحب العميق
حتى ولو كان في هذه السن المتأخرة.
إذاً لا تهملي تلك الاتصالات
العاطفية والمعرفية فيما بينكما
فلكي تكون الحياة سعيدة
لابد من البوح بها ولو بكلمة طيبة عابرة
أو الثناء على عمل أنجز من الطرفين
أو الإعجاب بأسلوب أحد الطرفين،
فمثل ذلك سيكون له مردود إيجابي في إشاعة الحب
وإشباع الجوانب العاطفية
و النفسية المطلوبة وبدونها تصبح الحياة جافة سطحية.

-4 قتل الروتين الممل بينك وبين زوجك
عن طريق إهداء الهدايا بينكما مثلاً
واجلسي مع زوجك وأزيلا ما بينكما إن كان هناك ترسبات
ولَّدها سوء الفهم بينكما
وعالجا اضطرابات حياتكما بالمصارحة 

http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=21732​​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا

ونصائح مفيده اوى 

وفعلا لازم الثقه بالنفس  اهم شىء 

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك مروركم الذى اسعدنى جدا 


شكرا ليكم


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا النهيسى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود
> ​


 الرب يبارك مروركم الذى اسعدنى جدا


شكرا ليكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع بجد ونصايح مهمه لازم الزوجه والزوج ياخده بالهم منها
ثانكس النهيسى​*


----------



## سور (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*نصائح غالية جدا *
*وامور تهملها زوجات كثيرات فى زحمة الحياه*
*شكرا النهيسى لموضوعاتك القيمه*
*بركة هذه الايام المقدسة تكون معك*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اوي علي الموضوع ده
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع بجد ونصايح مهمه لازم الزوجه والزوج ياخده بالهم منها
> ثانكس النهيسى​*



الرب يبارك

مرورك الراائع


شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *نصائح غالية جدا *
> *وامور تهملها زوجات كثيرات فى زحمة الحياه*
> *شكرا النهيسى لموضوعاتك القيمه*
> *بركة هذه الايام المقدسة تكون معك*​



الرب يبارك

مرورك الراائع


شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

روماني زكريا قال:


> شكرا اوي علي الموضوع ده
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​



الرب يبارك

مرورك الراائع


شكرا
​


----------

